# Festus the Leechlord WIP



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey all, I decided the other day I wanted to try my hand at sculpting a model for festus the leechlord. Well, as all these things go, I didn't originally intend to sculpt quite as much as I did 

Anyways - here's where I started:









"Well, this can't be hard" I thought to myself, "that staff works, but of work on his arms and I'll be there"

But no.

I got a bit carried away with the green stuff, and basically ended up resculpting it. Here's where I'm at now:

Front









Side









Rear









Just need a bit more work on the forearms, to sculpt the face and to add a bit more detailing to the staff and his chest (some skulls and stuff).


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks GREAT so far!!


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Cool, what is the box at the top for? what is going in there...


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

That's some sweet sculpting! What IS that box for? I remember seeing it in the painting in White Dwarf, but I never got what it was. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, I'm trying to decide what to put in the box at the moment, from the picture in the army book, it seems to be full of skulls, but GW overuse them!

I was thinking of making some scrolls or some more potion bottles to fill it with, with some plasticard spikes around the outside.

Any ideas will be welcomed if anyone can think of anything better than this!


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Very nice sculpting work there dude, GS is your bitch 

Can't wait to see it painted up and gribbly!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

awesome conversion, first one i've seen of festus


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

looks great man, I do think the clothing needs to be a little thinner though, it's kinda big and what not, especially if you are sculpting over a fig! Great job so far though


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work. Can't say its a character I am familar with, but a great job none the less. 

I concur with Horusreborn in that the clothes could be slightly thinner, and also on the hand holding the staff, thumb looks a little odd. This could just be the angle of the picture though.

How about body parts in the box? You could have them all putrid a gangrenous looking.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I need to do work on both of the forearms still, so I'll come back and fiddle around with his thumb and fingers at the same time. I've actually noticed a lot of little bits and pieces of problems that I'd missed before I saw the photos with him much larger!

Body parts for the basket aren't a bad idea, I have some zombie sprues somewhere, I might have to have a look through and see if anything from them works - I suspect though that I'm not going to be able to fit much in there - the actual space inside the thing isn't as large as I would have liked.

Still, for a first proper sculpt beyond little bits of detailing and filling gaps during assembling I don't think it's coming along too badly


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats brilliant mate, it really is. How much work have you done with GS before this?


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Critta said:


> ....I have some zombie sprues somewhere...


Crap! Reading that reminded me that I forgot to bring you that knife-arm from my Zombie sprue for this guy's belt! Will drop that by your gaff at some point dude!

I think I better get my pics up I took of those World Bearers...I haven't posted anything beyond spam in months!


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> Thats brilliant mate, it really is. How much work have you done with GS before this?


Aside from bits and pieces of filling gaps and re-moulding the ribbing on marine joints, not really very much at all, this is pretty much my first foray into proper sculpting.

I think getting myself a proper set of sculpting tools has helped the process immeasurably though.

Infael - yeah, having that knife/sword would be pretty handy cheers!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That is a very good idea, sculpting tools are such a hand you wouldn't beleive. Not that you really need it...


----------

